# my Alpinestars Al-Mega XT



## johnson99 (May 2, 2006)

Hello all. I'm brand new to this site. I recently reacquired my favorite vintage mountain bike and I'm looking for some info on it. I've searched through this board and read up on what has been said in the past (too bad most of the images are now broken links--I'd love to see them). My Al-Mega originally two-tone, pearl white in the back half and black in the front half with snazzy '90s florescent graphics at the transition. I broke that frame and Alpinestars sent me the next year model with the reinforced headtube/downtube junction. That frame was all black with similar '90s snazzy graphics. I put on Manitou 1 forks and unfortunately I don't have the OEM fork anymore.

So, what year Alpinestars frame do I have? ...and any chance anyone knows what the head angle is? Thanks in advance. - Nic


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Got a picture?


----------



## johnson99 (May 2, 2006)

well... it's been painted candy red (by mistake). I was having some other things painted, there was a misunderstanding and it got thrown in the mix. I know, i know...

These are the only picts i have right now. I'll see if I can get a better pict of the whole frame.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

What color did you want? The red looks pretty sick imo.


----------



## johnson99 (May 2, 2006)

Yea, once I saw it I really liked the red as well. Then it went from a restoration project to a retro-mod project. Now I'm outfitting with modern components. I was doing the research on suspension forks and realized I'd need something with less travel than the normal 100mm-130mm. The geometry of this frame just won't support that size fork (or so I've been told). I've been told that if the head angle is greater than 70 degrees I can run an 85mm fork. If it's less than 69 degrees then I should look for something like a 60mm fork (which is hard to find I guess). However, finding the head angle of this bike is not easy. I thought if someone could nail down the year of the frame I'd be that much closer.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Why not just go rigid? Its lighter and cheaper. If you need suspension, check out a Rock Shox SID, that should fit nicely. You do have other options for shorter travel forks including Fox, White Bros and Marzocchi as well as others. White brothers forks can be had pretty cheap on ebay and Ive seen a few in red which should match nicely.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Check out this quirky collorfull creature:









1991, I think

Later AlMega:

Alpinestars AlMega E900, MBA Sept93








2 
3 
4

If opting for suspension I would go for the older suspenion forks. Besides the not period matching thing, a later fork (with more travel) will make the silhouette look funny.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

As mine is 1991 and the reviewed bike is 1993, it could very well be yours is 1992.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

Love the Al-Mega. On the trail of one now. Hopefully soon i'll be adding one to the stable...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

That red looks great!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I dunno where the this angle or that angle thing about suspension fork travel comes from, but whoever said it isn't too bright. The generic rule of thumb back in the day, which was most people believed and a few magazines reported as being the gospel (although they never said what the wheelbase was when they measured it, longer wheelbases would be affected less by a fork length increase/decrease) was 1 inch = 1 degree. MBA once reported it as 0.71" on a 42" wheelbase equalled 1 degree though. In anycase, the stock rigid forks the alpinestars were designed around were 15.5" long, the stock angles were 71.5 HA and 74 SA. So a typical 100mm travel fork will be around 19" long, so that's gonna be about 4 degrees of change. Course then you have fork sag to account for, so that might get you back a degree when you're actually sitting on the bike. 

So if you rode and liked the thing as a rigid, going to a long travel fork will probably be too much of a change in handling characteristics to enjoy. However if you're like me, and never ran your alpinestars with a rigid fork, the changes are less noticeable going from one fork travel length to another. I originally built my Ti Mega around a 2.5" travel Manitou 3, which was about 16.5" in length. So I was about a degree slacker than normal (without any sag). Currently I have a Noleen MegaAir set for 100mm on mine, and just measuring the angles unloaded came up with a 70.5 seat and 68 head. Then there's also what happens to the wheelbase with longer forks. My 20.5" size with the stock rigid fork was supposedly a 41" wheelbase, but with this noleen fork, I have about a 42.5" wheelbase.

That's still a relatively short wheelbase for the size of frame, and its still very light on the front end due to its super short 15.875" chainstay length. So its got loads of traction available, and with enough tire to avoid slippage, any real efforts on the pedals, even with the 150mm stem I use, tends to loft the front wheel off the ground.


----------



## F.O.G (Sep 22, 2005)

I had the first AL Mega XT with the colorful paint job as the one above. I ran an original Manitou, the leading axel version, noy the one Furtado and Tomac had at Durango, and the bike was great. That fork only had an inch and a half of travel. I lived in San Luis Obispo when Alpinestars was there and my buddy rode for them, and on his second generation frame like yours ( the red one ) he had a DH Marzocchi the green one with the holes in the legs, and the geometry had been corrected by Alpinestars to accomadate a 2.5-3 inch travel fork. I think the Green Zoke had three inches??? The bike was pretty sweet and climed like a champ. I wisk I still had mine with the Bradbury Manitou  .
Weaver


----------



## johnson99 (May 2, 2006)

Wow...I came to the right place. Elevation 12,000 thanks for posting that pict of the '91 in the grass. That brings back memories. I loved that bike. So, yeah, mine must be a '92--that mystery is solved. Much thanks.

...and DeEight, thank you SOOOOO much for all that info. That makes a lot of sense to me. My Al-Mega has Manitou (first generation) forks on it (the light gray legs, known as Manitou 1 I think). I just measured the Manitou and it's 15.5" from axle center to top of the triple clamp. So... an 80mm Marzocci looks to be 18" according to their website. That puts me at 2.5" more than the stock config (without sag). What do you think?


----------



## johnson99 (May 2, 2006)

F.O.G. Hey, I bought mine in San Luis Obispo as well. I was born and raised in SLO. Got the bike from Art's when he was on South St by the bus station. More memories/nostalgia. Yea, I really like this bike. I didn't realize how much I liked it until I rode some other frames. This was my first serious mountain bike so I didn't know any better. Maybe I'm goofy but this is still the most nimble and precise bike I've ridden.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm too lazy to go outside and measure the manitou 1 right now but I'm pretty sure its crown race to axle length was 15.9".


----------



## johnson99 (May 2, 2006)

OK. this is done. Thanks to all for the help/advice. For better or for worse, sacrilege or not...my minty fresh 1992 Alpinestars Al-Mega XT (before and after).


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

Well done Mr. Johnson99. You did an amazing job. Two thumbs up!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks great.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

That is, quite simply, beautiful.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

That's a sweet bike. Looks anodized. Just curious if that's your normal seat height?


----------



## johnson99 (May 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yeah, seat height...I have short legs and a long torso, and come from a BMX/motocross background. All that adds up to shorter bikes and I'm rarely the first one to the top


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Awesome. You should thank the guy that screwed up the paint...it looks gorgeous. I like the mix of old and new. :thumbsup: 

By the way, you can always buy a cheap angle finder from a hardware store and place it on the headtube.


----------



## Beagle (Aug 8, 2005)

*Wow.*

Freaky stuff. I'm over here in England, but had a pre elevated chainstay Al-Mega DX. It was fluro yellow and was my pride and joy as a 15 year old. I even saved my wages from my saturday job and bought the lycra shorts and jersey!

I never knew they were based in SLO. I had a trip round california a couple of years back and decided to stay for a night. We stayed waaaay longer. What a place. Great people.

Anyway. The Al Mega got stolen one night from the garage when I was 17. Fortunately the parents insurance covered it and I managed to stretch myself to a bike I'd been oggling for months - a Bontrager Rock Shox, build with RS1's, white Onza porcs, XC-pro, ritchey logic and Bullseye hubs.

Anyway - finding this post has inspired me to dig out some old photos and get them scanned in!


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

cool!
still got the bontrager? we want pics o that too


----------



## mr.singletrack (Aug 9, 2006)

Just got myself a 90/91? cro-mega dx for restoration to its original state.
Looking at the result of this bike make ne doubt to pimp it with new parts.
Maybe just tune it up a little, take it for a ride and then decide.


----------



## gmilne1903 (Dec 13, 2006)

hi

can i ask where you got your decals done for the frame


----------



## James F (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's a pic of my Alpinestars Mountain Xross from I think about 1990. Now if my memory serves me I thought that AlpineStar took over (bought out?) M.S Racing that Mike Kloser used to ride for in Europe, does this sound familiar to anyone ?

Any info about the bike would be appreciated as I haven't seen many of them around.


----------



## johnson99 (May 2, 2006)

Gmilne, I sent you a PM with the email addy on the decals. Though, I don't think that guy exists anymore. To anyone else looking to do this, you can usually find a vinyl decal merchant on eBay that will custom make these for you in any size for around $10. They certainly don't look like the originals but to have them done in a full 4 color print on clear adhesive would be pretty expensive. I have the 'al-mega xt' artwork if anyone needs it. The 'alpinestars' artwork is something that the decal makers already have (as well as the star). I hope that helps. Cheers -Nic


----------



## wienbw (Jan 6, 2007)

*My Al-Mega*

Never heard other guys have this kind of species in my country (Indonesia). Here's a pic of my Al-Mega.


----------



## rrooster (Sep 27, 2007)

*awesome work!*



johnson99 said:


> OK. this is done. Thanks to all for the help/advice. For better or for worse, sacrilege or not...my minty fresh 1992 Alpinestars Al-Mega XT (before and after).


WOW! great job!

I'm nearly finished restoring my AL-Mega 900e ... I've gone the single speed route, and rigid suspension up front with a 29r front wheel. (now its a ss69r) I've managed to maintain the correct geometry.

My decals are long gone... can you post me the address of your manufacturer?

r


----------



## johnson99 (May 2, 2006)

Some of the decals I bought on eBay, or had made by someone on eBay that does vinyl die-cut. I tried to contact them again and they are gone. I did the al-mega XT artwork myself and sent it to them. You can easily find a local place to do the die cut decals for you (I've since learned) and I can email you the artwork if you like.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice red paint job! Sweeeet!


----------



## myalpinestars (Oct 22, 2008)

help - anyone out there know where I can get a hanger/dropout for my alpinestars Al-Mega? 
I've scoured the net and been to two dealers. No luck. Does anyone know where I can find this part? I believe it's a 1992 model. 
Thanks.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

myalpinestars said:


> help - anyone out there know where I can get a hanger/dropout for my alpinestars Al-Mega?
> I've scoured the net and been to two dealers. No luck. Does anyone know where I can find this part? I believe it's a 1992 model.
> Thanks.


check you PM's.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

myalpinestars said:


> help - anyone out there know where I can get a hanger/dropout for my alpinestars Al-Mega?
> I've scoured the net and been to two dealers. No luck. Does anyone know where I can find this part? I believe it's a 1992 model.
> Thanks.


If it is a replacable hanger and its still available, derailleurhanger.com will have it, otherwise you might need to have something custom made. I didn't see anything in the listing for Alpine Stars, but if you email them they might be able to help you out. good luck

www.derailleurhanger.com


----------



## Gareth H (Apr 18, 2009)

Very interesting thread. I have had my Alpinestars Almega-XT for about 16 years and had some metal plates welded on to help stiffen it up and stop the frame from cracking when I did Dual Slalom.










Cheers

Gareth


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

it's good to see this thread come back to life.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

johnson99 said:


> OK. this is done. Thanks to all for the help/advice. For better or for worse, sacrilege or not...my minty fresh 1992 Alpinestars Al-Mega XT (before and after).
> 
> Your bike looks great in that color.Even better than the original finish.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alpinestars/felt-rider (May 30, 2009)

new member, had to join just because i saw this forum, i have one ive been meaning to fix up ive had it since i was in the 8th grade (2003 ish) i really regret taking it apart but it still needed everything... slowly ill built this bike up to one like that red one :thumbsup: 
just im not so rich right now i would LOVE to make it my cross country bike

tired of taking my freeride felt stright shot to do the job even tho i still finish first :ciappa:


----------



## Alpinestars/felt-rider (May 30, 2009)

btw here is my felt Then and now (due to a cracked frame)


----------



## milky2971 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi All

chuffed to find this site and thread it really takes me back to all the hundreds of hours spent on the saddle of my al-mega's

been thinking of giving my Al-mega's a refresh
I used to do quite a bit of single track (quite a while ago) and have 2 of these superb rides Ive got a full XTR (polished alu) and a DX al-mega (metallic purple) both unridable at the moment but have loads of money spent on upgrades 

just need some time over the next few months to get the xtr bike ridable....the main issue is needing elastomers for the Manatou sport front shocks that were fitted

if any one has any artwork for the decals these would be appriciated as I own a vinyl cutter and could cut my own

cheers and nice site/thread

Trev


----------



## mntlion (Aug 30, 2005)

I have the catalog from 91 still, Pics are too big to upload, but if anyone wants them I can email them. (and maybe you can re-size and post?)

[email protected]


----------



## llaprad1 (May 14, 2010)

I registered to this forum just for this thread!

I love all of y'alls pics. I need to get pics of mine up soon. I have a purple Al-Mega that I bought new as a f/f. 

I had a small bike shop in the 80s/90s and the Alpinestars were my favorite frames! My dad bought one and my brother had one, also. I loved how easy it was to climb with the geometry.

My dad has an older (91?) f/f somewhere in his garage that is the the pearl white/black.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I bet the almega wheelies like no other.


----------



## Rasta Monkey (Jan 3, 2010)

wienbw said:


> Never heard other guys have this kind of species in my country (Indonesia). Here's a pic of my Al-Mega.


Thumbsup:thumbsup: Beautiful Astar from a neighbour country.Too bad just broke mine DX weeks ago.Due to overtighten seat clamp.:madman:


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Outstanding work!:thumbsup:


----------



## llaprad1 (May 14, 2010)

Mine:
























My handbuilt wheels:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Is that a Flex stem? With a suspension fork? Oh my....


----------



## llaprad1 (May 14, 2010)

jeff said:


> Is that a Flex stem? With a suspension fork? Oh my....


hehe, you don't understand..its perfect. The flexstem gets all the minor stuff, and the elastomer/spring fork gets all the heavy stuff, I notice a change in geometry a lot less than when we tried just the flex stem. And the rebound is perfect for jumping.

I really like this setup than any rock shox I rode. And without the messy rebuild/maintenance.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

I rode one of those purple DX models for years and years. Great bike (when it was pointed uphill, anyway!). Plus it was the perfect canvas to hurl lots of anodized violet parts at.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Alpinestars/felt-rider said:


> new member, had to join just because i saw this forum, i have one ive been meaning to fix up ive had it since i was in the 8th grade (2003 ish) i really regret taking it apart but it still needed everything... slowly ill built this bike up to one like that red one :thumbsup:
> just im not so rich right now i would LOVE to make it my cross country bike
> 
> tired of taking my freeride felt stright shot to do the job even tho i still finish first :ciappa:


if you really want to do it sell all your toys, you got that go cart and that bike you could sell


----------



## tacticalplan (Mar 3, 2013)

johnson99 said:


> OK. this is done. Thanks to all for the help/advice. For better or for worse, sacrilege or not...my minty fresh 1992 Alpinestars Al-Mega XT (before and after).
> 
> I know this is really old but I just saw this post and I also have the Al-Mega XT with some minor changes to make the bike going again. The bike was passed down by my brother and I've been using it only for normal cycling situations and not on trailing conditions due to my suspension not working anymore. I'm looking for a brand new suspension that could fit into my Al-Mega XT. Any help I could get from here?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Nothing like bringing back an old thread, especially one about elevated chainstay bikes!

The steerer is 1.25", which was the oversized standard in the day, known as the "Evolution". These days oversized is 1.5", but there are still plenty of forks with 1.125" steerers. To make them fit you either use reducers in the headtube to fit a 1.125" headset, or you install a step down headset like the Chris King Devolution, (geddit, evolution, devolution? Brilliant!).

As for a modern fork, the best you will do is a 80mm travel so as not to throw off the geometry. There is most likely some maths somewhere that explains how many degrees difference that x amount of millimetres difference in axle - crown dimension will make.

Here's my ChroMega DX, kitted out with M900 XTR. The "expert" handling of the bike combined with the "less than expert" handling of the rider led to a wash out. The elbow was pretty munted as well.









Grumps


----------



## tacticalplan (Mar 3, 2013)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Nothing like bringing back an old thread, especially one about elevated chainstay bikes!
> 
> The steerer is 1.25", which was the oversized standard in the day, known as the "Evolution". These days oversized is 1.5", but there are still plenty of forks with 1.125" steerers. To make them fit you either use reducers in the headtube to fit a 1.125" headset, or you install a step down headset like the Chris King Devolution, (geddit, evolution, devolution? Brilliant!).
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I'll see what I can do.

There is one thing that bothers me, I once asked a bike mechanic and he told me that if I would to change the fork, I'll need to change the brake levers and the shifters as those are fixed together and it's really hard to change it since it's a rare kind nowadays. Even the handlebar and the stem are hard to be found in stores nowadays.

I'm sorry if you cannot understand what I'm trying to say, but I hope this info would give you a brief view what I'm trying to look for.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

tacticalplan said:


> There is one thing that bothers me, I once asked a bike mechanic and he told me that if I would to change the fork, I'll need to change the brake levers and the shifters as those are fixed together and it's really hard to change it since it's a rare kind nowadays. Even the handlebar and the stem are hard to be found in stores nowadays.


I assume you're running cantilever brakes instead of v-brakes?

That mechanic is partially correct. Most forks on the market today will have disc brake only. So that means running a front disc, which means going for a cable disc brake if you didn't want to buy a new shifter. Now, brake levers for cantilever brakes don't work well with cable discs which are designed to work best with the leverage of a v-brake lever.

If you can track down a fork with cantilever brake studs, then you'll be fine. You'll just to find a cable stop or use your existing cable stop for the cantilever brakes and you're good to go.

If you have v-brakes then you use your levers with cable disc brakes if the only fork you can find is disc only.

Hope that helps.

Grumps


----------



## tacticalplan (Mar 3, 2013)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> I assume you're running cantilever brakes instead of v-brakes?
> 
> That mechanic is partially correct. Most forks on the market today will have disc brake only. So that means running a front disc, which means going for a cable disc brake if you didn't want to buy a new shifter. Now, brake levers for cantilever brakes don't work well with cable discs which are designed to work best with the leverage of a v-brake lever.
> 
> ...


Well predicted.

I'm using cantilever brakes. Tracking down a specific kind of suspensions will be a challenge but lets hope there is a set of forks out there that I need.

Any alternatives if looking for a fork with cantilever brake studs is a failure?


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Your first choice would be finding a fork with brake studs and hanger to continue using the cantilever brakes. 
Second choice would be a fork with brake studs to run v-brakes and a Travel Agent roller to continue using your brake lever/shifter.
Third choices would require changing a bunch of parts. 

How do old brake levers for cantis work with say Avid bb-7/5 road disc calipers?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

MTB Pharm said:


> Your first choice would be finding a fork with brake studs and hanger to continue using the cantilever brakes.
> Second choice would be a fork with brake studs to run v-brakes and a Travel Agent roller to continue using your brake lever/shifter.
> Third choices would require changing a bunch of parts.


Actually you can scratch the second choice. The AlpineStars came with a cable hanger that was steerer tube mounted (under the headset lock nut) rather than on the fork. So the fork need only have the studs.

Then again, I just thought about it some more, the original fork was threaded, so that would mean swapping the headset and getting a new stem to suit. Of course with a 1.125" steerer and a Devolution headset (or step down inserts) the options for new stems open right up. And therein lies the next problem, the AlpineStars bars were oversized but not 31.6mm, they were 28.6mm. Which means a new bar to suit the new stem.



MTB Pharm said:


> How do old brake levers for cantis work with say Avid bb-7/5 road disc calipers?


You'e hit it! Of course! Cantis and road levers have the same sable pull so the road/cyclocross disc calipers would be perfect with the existing canti compatible brake levers.

Good call!

Grumps


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Grumps, 
Tacticalplan was considering a suspension fork, so even with a cable hanger on the steerer tube, you will still want a fork with the cable hanger/stop off the fork brace when using cantilever brakes. If you use the cable hanger/stop that is stationary, you will lose all braking when the fork compresses as the distance between the stop and the brakes get shorter, sort of an anti brake system. 
Second choice is still an option to be able to run v-brakes.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

[facepalm]
Yes, you're absolutely right, of course!

Sorry, I've been awake for 20 hours and my brain has partially shut down. 

Grumps


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Looks **** you have room for 27.5 in there, I know my elevated stay bike does.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

The typo on the title really bugs me. I hope the OP doesn't mind if I change it. :blush:


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Fred Smedley said:


> Looks **** you have room for 27.5 in there, I know my elevated stay bike does.


I thought about that a few weeks ago actually. I was going to look at the overall diameter of a couple of 27.5" tyres and take some measurements. Though experimenting with wheel sizes isn't a priority but these things do niggle in the back of the mind. I haven't built wheels for about 6 months now.

Grumps


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

I assume that road disk breaks would work fine with those levers and would probably stop about as well as canti's. Granted you'll need a different wheelset.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Just do you self a favor and check your headtube for cracks & fractures, since pretty much they all fail there, specially the super high end ones..

Ps: I sold plenty of Al-mega's and they all came back with cracks on the headtube, some on the seat tube and also broken stems next to the 31.8 bar clamp.. (not the Al-mega DX, does where fine)

PsII: i still have one of the polish ones and i fix it by making a "outside sleeve" (also a internal one to make it 1 1/8") out of stainless steel, press in after been heated to make it expand a little and then hold the head tube tight


----------



## tacticalplan (Mar 3, 2013)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> I thought about that a few weeks ago actually. I was going to look at the overall diameter of a couple of 27.5" tyres and take some measurements. Though experimenting with wheel sizes isn't a priority but these things do niggle in the back of the mind. I haven't built wheels for about 6 months now.
> 
> Grumps


Kinda lost here, so what am I suppose to look for now? I've been looking for suspensions with those cantilever studs and it's almost impossible to look for one.

I'm low on budget wise and trying to get the least amount and get the best out if it for now. At least make my bike last for years longer.

Sorry if I'm being ridiculous. Just a bit of a newbie here and my Al Mega has been passed down by my brother.


----------



## tacticalplan (Mar 3, 2013)

And by the way, cantilever studs are the same as v brake studs. Am I right? Just asking...


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

tacticalplan said:


> And by the way, cantilever studs are the same as v brake studs. Am I right? Just asking...


Sure they are the same, RollerCam/Ubrakes are the ones that are different (diameter & Location)


----------



## tacticalplan (Mar 3, 2013)

tacticalplan said:


> And by the way, cantilever studs are the same as v brake studs. Am I right? Just asking...


Alright, I've found some results in eBay and I wondering if an Al-Mega Xt cam be fitted with a 1 1/8" threadless fork ? Is it possible?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

tacticalplan said:


> Alright, I've found some results in eBay and I wondering if an Al-Mega Xt cam be fitted with a 1 1/8" threadless fork ? Is it possible?


Yes. See below.



Uncle Grumpy said:


> The steerer is 1.25", which was the oversized standard in the day, known as the "Evolution". These days oversized is 1.5", but there are still plenty of forks with 1.125" steerers. To make them fit you either use reducers in the headtube to fit a 1.125" headset, or you install a step down headset like the Chris King Devolution, (geddit, evolution, devolution? Brilliant!).


To simplify the above, you need to look for a Chris King Devolution headset, or for some adapters to allow a "normal" 1.125" (ie: 1 1/8") headset to fit. A quick scout of eBay gets a few:

1-1/4" to 1-1/8" Headtube Reducer Headset Adapter 1.25" 1 1/8 inch Head Tube | eBay

Just make sure you get a 1.25 to 1.125 and not a 1.5 to 1.125.

Grumps


----------



## tacticalplan (Mar 3, 2013)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Yes. See below.
> 
> To simplify the above, you need to look for a Chris King Devolution headset, or for some adapters to allow a "normal" 1.125" (ie: 1 1/8") headset to fit. A quick scout of eBay gets a few:
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Alright. Gonna order the fork and those reducers and see what I can make out of it and update you real soon!

Thanks a million bro !! Helped me a lot in clearing my doubts!

Cheers! 
TacticalPlan


----------



## tacticalplan (Mar 3, 2013)

I will be posting few pictures of my Al-Mega XT soon before any changes made.


----------



## tacticalplan (Mar 3, 2013)

*Pictures of my current Al-Mega XT*



























Just some pictures of my current al mega. Cheers


----------



## dayporter (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi, does anyone know the size seatpost, I just bought a the 3.6 clamp and didn't fit . I have the saddle and seat post stolen. Thks


----------

